# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Colorbond Fence Problem

## vgreen

Hi, 
I had a contractor install a colorbond fence recently. I set the ideal level for the bottom rail on my side, not realizing that the level on my neighbour's side was, in one place, 100mm above the rail (the contractor should have noticed this!!!). Anyway, I've researched the effects soil, water etc. have on metals and am at a loss as to what to do other than place fibro cement boards along my neighbour's side to keep the soil out of the rail.   
Ideally, if I could fill the rail with something that sets hard, this would at least prevent the soil from penetrating and doing any damage. But what can I use?   
The other problem is, soil against the panels also leads to corrosion, so I need to place something between the panels and the soil.  
Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.  
VG

----------


## gpkennedy

Have you looked at that expanding foam in a can? Plumbers us it.  Gap filler. Clamp a piece of timber along the top of the rail with some gaps, one at each end and one in the middle. Insert the nozzle into each gap and squirt away until the foam comes out the next gap. Selleys Space Invader
Something like this. Read the instruction to see if you can find a non water soulable (sp) foam.
Is it possible to move some of the rails up above ground level? Look too funny?

----------


## Godzilla73

G'day, 
If u do go the expanding foam path, put masking tape anywhere you don't  want it to go. Sticks like the proverbial...

----------


## vgreen

Thanks guys for your suggestions. 
I was thinking about this problem today. It must occur from time to time such as when someone wants to do some landscaping and decides to raise the level on their side, or build a raised garden, and the existing colorbond bottom rail is then too low. They would have to retain the soil, pavers etc. with something in order to prevent soil from falling into the rail and corroding it.  
I've come up with the idea of placing some sheets of fibro cement or something similar on the neighbour's side then back filling with soil. Is fibro cement water proof, or is there some other product that might work better? Also, what size do such sheets come in and what price? 
Thanks in advance. 
VG

----------


## frankvaux

> Have you looked at that expanding foam in a can? Plumbers us it.  Gap filler. Clamp a piece of timber along the top of the rail with some gaps, one at each end and one in the middle. Insert the nozzle into each gap and squirt away until the foam comes out the next gap. Selleys Space Invader
> Something like this. Read the instruction to see if you can find a non water soulable (sp) foam.
> Is it possible to move some of the rails up above ground level? Look too funny?

  Expanding foam will eventually deteriorate when subjected to the exterior elements.  You could top the expanding foam with silicon to protect it.

----------


## frankvaux

> Hi, 
> I had a contractor install a colorbond fence recently. I set the ideal level for the bottom rail on my side, not realizing that the level on my neighbour's side was, in one place, 100mm above the rail (the contractor should have noticed this!!!).

  Were you present when the fence was installed?  If not, did you leave a contact phone number so as the installer could contact you? 
I'm sure the contractor did notice however, if the customer has left specific instructions and no means of querying those instructions........well, what does he do?  He has no idea what future plans you or the neighbour have, if doesn't follow your instructions, he's screwed!   

> Anyway, I've researched the effects soil, water etc. have on metals and am at a loss as to what to do other than place fibro cement boards along my neighbour's side to keep the soil out of the rail.

  Villaboard sheets can be used, I've seen plenty of villaboard used as a makeshift retaining wall against a fence however, these fences are suffering from advanced timber rot where.  The effects of villaboard up against the fence may be nearly as bad as leaving the rail buried.  You're eventually going to trap dirt and water between the rail and villaboard. 
If you do decide to go with the villaboard, ensure it spans from post to post in one length and drive a peg or two into the ground to help the villaboard retain the soil. 
Ideally, if I could fill the rail with something that sets hard, this would at least prevent the soil from penetrating and doing any damage. But what can I use?  
The other problem is, soil against the panels also leads to corrosion, so I need to place something between the panels and the soil.  
Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. 
VG[/QUOTE] 
Firstly, how many panels need raising?  If it's just a couple, I would dismantle the panels and replace the posts.  If it's the entire fence I would dig out around the posts and carefully lever each and every post up along the entire fence line.  If the concrete is still green, I would bust the concrete off the posts with a crowbar and re-concrete them into the ground.

----------


## vgreen

thanks frank, i'll give the villaboard idea a try. 
vg

----------

